# Suche Programm zur Netzwerkkontrolle



## koto (3. Juli 2004)

Halli hallo


Ich habe mit meinem Nachbarn zusammen ein Netzwerk  mit ingesamt 8 Rechnern.
Da die Kinder von meinem Nachbarn auch im Internet über meinen Zugang serven und ich unterbinden will, daß sie sich illegale Lieder oder Filme downloaden (da es ja auf meine IP zurückführt) und ich auch nur eine ISDN Flatrate habe ohne DSL benötige ich unbedingt ein Programm um zumindestens nachvollziehen zu können, welcher Rechner wieviel down oder uploaded.
Gut währe es,wenn das Programm auch noch Berechtigungen für einzelne Rechner (unterschiedlich) setzen kann.
Und auch gut wäre es,wenn daß Programm nichts oder fast noichts kostet. Freeware oder so.

Bitte helft mir.

Mfg


----------



## Trinity X (4. Juli 2004)

*Netzwerk - Router?*

Hallo,

bevor man dir eine halbwegs gescheite Antwort geben kann, solltest du ein wenig über die Konfiguration deines Netzwerkes posten...also welche Hardware du verbaut hast für die Netzverbindungen, ob ein Router den Zugang fürs Internet bereitstellt, welche Betriebssysteme im Einsatz sind usw.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## koto (5. Juli 2004)

*Netzwerkaufbau*

Also 
Ich habe einen Rechner als Server eingesetzt.
Die Verbindungen laufen über ein switch.
Die Betriebssysteme sind auf jedem Rechner Windows XP


----------



## Tobiasl (5. Juli 2004)

Auch wenn ich dir jetzt auf Anhieb keinen Rat geben kann, so wollte ich nur am Rande bemerken, daß wenn du ISDN hast , keine Flatrate kein DSL, es sehr mutig ist daran 8 Rechner anzuschließen, denn wenn Kinder und dein Nachbar am surfen sind, wirst du von deiner Leitung nicht mehr viel Freude haben.

Da lohnt es sich DSL zu nehmen, und die Gebühren zu teilen.


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Juli 2004)

*Re: Netzwerkaufbau*



> _Original geschrieben von koto _
> Und auch gut wäre es,wenn daß Programm nichts oder fast noichts kostet. Freeware oder so.


"Glint Monitor" ist Freeware unter "Neue Freeware" auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## fluessig (5. Juli 2004)

Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er eine Flatrate hat! Schoon richtig lesen Tobiasl.

Ein Weg es in begrenztem Maße zu unterbinden wäre die Ports der FileSharing Tools zu schließen. Ich denke aber nicht, dass du viel Glück haben wirst. Filme werden sie bei der ISDN Geschwindigkeit wohl kaum ziehen, wenn dann einzelne ausgewählte Lieder, und die bekämen sie zur Not auch per email von Freunden. Du machst dir da mehr Arbeit als es dir tatsächlich nützt. Wenn du die Ports für kazaa und Co schließt, hast du deinen guten Willen bewießen und wenn dann mal ein Brief kommt, dann kannst du den Nachbarskindern einen Satz heiße Ohren verpassen. 

Wenn du ihnen nicht vertrauen kannst, dann hilft nur eines: vom Netz trennen, denn wenn sie sich mit der Materie beschäftigen, wird sie das mit den Ports nicht lange stören.


----------



## Tobiasl (5. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er eine Flatrate hat! Schoon richtig lesen Tobiasl.
> *



Das geht mit Sicherheit auch freundlicher...

Ferner selbst wenn er ne ISDN Flat hat , und ja hat er , ist es doch utopisch sich ne 64er Leitung mit der halben Strasse zu teilen, denn dann hat er ja fast keinen nutzen mehr.

Und ich Stimme dir zu, bei der  Geschwindigkeit kommen Sie wohl kaum auf die Idee, und selbst wenn merkt er es spätestens dann, wenn sich nicht mal http://www.tutorials.de öffnen läßt.


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Juli 2004)

*Freundlicher Hinweis !*



> _Original geschrieben von Tobiasl _
> Auch wenn ich dir jetzt auf Anhieb keinen Rat geben kann


 *Freundlicher Hinweis !*  
Das hilft "koto" nicht weiter, und von daher eigentlich eine überflüssige
Antwort, und gleich zweimal !?
Über "Editieren" könntest du "einen Beitrag" löschen, oder!?


----------



## Tobiasl (5. Juli 2004)

Also ich finde meinen Rat überhaupt nicht überflüssig,
sondern eher ökonomisch und Logisch.
Vieleicht übersieht man manchmal dinge.


----------



## meilon (5. Juli 2004)

musst du ja wissen...


----------

